# IBC 2009 1007.8 Two-way communication



## nealderidder (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm working on the design of a three story apartment building for seniors. The local jurisdiction recently adopted the 2009 IBC and is insisting that I provide two-way communication at the elevator on the 2nd and 3rd floor. This is my first project under 2009.

The elevators are not part of the accessible means of egress. Elevator lobbies are not required.

It seems to me that the two-way communication should only required if the elevator is a part of the accessible means of egress, it only shows up in section 1007 after all...

Here's a rescue scenario: Building is in full alarm, elevator shuts down. Someone who can't navigate the stairs will have to be assisted down the stairs by a emergency responder. To call for help this person has to realize there is a communications console at the elevator, go to the elevator, call for help and then return to the stair and wait for assistance. Seems odd.

Since there is no elevator lobby, does the communications console just go on a wall somewhere near the elevator?

What do you think? Two-way communication required in this situation?

Best regards,

Neal


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the board.  I hope you stay and contribute to the discussions.  Did the AHJ cite a code provision to require the communication system?  Is this a Group R or Group I occupancy?


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2010)

Do they have a code section they are referencing??

Or do they have an amendment requiring it????


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2010)

CD

Stop copying me


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

cda -aaaahhhh,  who was first??????


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! This is an apartment building (R-2)

The code section requiring two-way communication is 1007.8 - I'm arguing that it doesn't apply unless the elevator is a a part of the accessible means of egress...


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

Possible big change in the 2009.  It looks like it is required in the 2009 where the 2006 only required communiation in the area of refuge.  Need to look at further.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

Upon further review, not required at the elevator landing by exception because you would have communication inside the stair enclosures at the area of refuge.

1007.8 Two-way communication. A two-way communication system shall be provided at the elevator landing on each accessible floor that is one or more stories above or below the story of exit discharge complying with Sections 1007.8.1 and 1007.8.2.

Exceptions:

1. Two-way communication systems are not required at the elevator landing where the two-way communication system is provided within areas of refuge in accordance with Section 1007.6.3.

2. Two-way communication systems are not required on floors provided with exit ramps conforming to the provisions of Section 1010.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 7, 2010)

But... I dont have communications in the area of refuge becasue I'm not providing areas of refuge per 1007.3 exception #3 (fully sprinkled NFPA 13).


----------



## Jim B (Dec 28, 2010)

The two-way com system IS required when an elevator is provided (IBC 2009, 1007.8).

You are not required to provide two-way com or areas of refuge in sprinklered buildings (IBC 2009, 1007.3, Exception 3)

BUT if you do provide Areas of Refuge with two-way com in stair towers, you do not have to provide two-way com at the elevator (IBC 2009, 1007.8, Exception 1)

The two-way com at the elevator landing is not a component of an accessible means of egress (IBC 2009, 1007.2), it is just required if an elevator is provided.


----------

